# batt insulation over a drop ceiling



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What type of insulation is against the underside of the ceiling? Does it have a poly facing on it?

If the building does not sweat or show condensation at this point, my concern with insulating the drop ceiling would be that you were effectively reduce the temperature inside that "attic space" and may in fact create a condensation issue where there was not one before.


----------



## Squidbilly (Sep 4, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> What type of insulation is against the underside of the ceiling? Does it have a poly facing on it?
> 
> If the building does not sweat or show condensation at this point, my concern with insulating the drop ceiling would be that you were effectively reduce the temperature inside that "attic space" and may in fact create a condensation issue where there was not one before.


Thanks for the reply. The insulation that is there now was installed with the metal building: plastic batts draped over the red iron and directly beneath the metal. That is all the insulation we have at the moment. The attic is not vented at all though we have talked about adding ventilation fans in the past.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Last time I dealt with a drop ceiling that had insulation over it, to help insulate the rooms below, was a school. I swore that would be the last time I ever dealt with any kind of install that someone decided to go that route, instead of doing it another way.

Windows & Doors are the main culprits for heating & cooling bills. A church when no one is there, the heat can be turned down to around 62, during cooling, bump up around 76. Only would need the system on, when church or meetings are in session.

Best thing would be to have a zoned type system, so that you are only heating and cooling those areas that you need to. If someone wants to work in an office, go with Infra-red or Oil filled style heaters for those areas, if they are only in there for a few hours at a time.

Also checking with the fuel or electric supplier for a better rate, always helps.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Squidbilly said:


> Thanks for the reply. The insulation that is there now was installed with the metal building: plastic batts draped over the red iron and directly beneath the metal. That is all the insulation we have at the moment. The attic is not vented at all though we have talked about adding ventilation fans in the past.


Hopefully you could visualize what I was saying. 

If you insulated that drop ceiling, that attic and all the steel framing is going to get much, much colder as a result in the reduction of heat transfer up there.

Colder framing + relative humidity = condensation


----------

